# Clen Cytomel cycle



## Crazyfist (Jun 30, 2004)

What would you guys recommend for a clen/cytomel stack as far as per day goes?  Should I do 2 weeks on, then 2 weeks with a ECA stack?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2004)

I have heard of at least a couple running clen 8 weeks, just "dont" go over 200mcg, would be the typical advice. People still believe that clen downgrades I believe beta2 receptors though, so 2 wks on/off is what I did, T3 you can run as long as you feel like.

As for T3, I would follow the same rule, but anything over even 100mcg is pretty high for most. My female friend however didn't feel results until taking 120-160mcg a day on T3 where I sweat like Martha Stewart @ 80mcg (40mcg IP tabs).

I limited myself to 100mcg clen because 200 hit me too hard, and affected my workouts, so I took 100 early AM only.


----------



## Crazyfist (Jun 30, 2004)

SO i could cycle clen 2 on 2 off, and t3 straight throught then?  Not even worry about the ECA? 100-150 of each spread throughout the day?  


Another question, have have slightly high blood pressure since im a little overweight...should i take my medication while on the cycle?  I take it at night before bed - so by AM, I could do my cycle...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2004)

I have never used ECA during that time and dont think that I would, I dont believe in stacking every drug under the sun especially when some of them can have an affect on your heart.

Read your PDR on drug interactions, and monitor your BP like you normally do which I assume is at least twice a day.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 1, 2004)

From what I have read crazyfist is that people usually take the cytomel 4-6 weeks straight. 2 weeks does not really give you time to ramp up or down. The ramping down is most important. Clen on the other hand most people cycle 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. So if you ran the Cytomel for 6 weeks you could use Clen the first two weeks and the last 2.


----------



## LAM (Jul 1, 2004)

If you run some ketofen with the clen you can run it straight through instead of 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> The ramping down is most important.


I dont believe in ramping down either T3 or clen. I have only seen one T3 blood test in terms of while on cycle, and within I believe 5 days @ 25mcg (almost nothing) he was in near full suppression.

Ramping up is great and I'd advise it, ramping down I wont do, I have never rebounded from this.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'd have to say your right Mudge cause I havn't experienced for myself. Experience is the best teacher.


----------

